# uninstalling Mac OS X



## lorax297 (Jan 24, 2005)

I have a G4 that I use on a regular basis. It originally had OS 9 on it and a few months ago, Jaguar was installed on it. It still has 9 on it, but it's a real pain trying to get the G4 to work with other computers like it did when it was on OS 9. I was just wondering, how do I could get rid of OS X (to go back to OS 9)?


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

A tad more than just a bit dated, but this article explains one means:

http://www.pcworld.idg.com.au/index.php/id;166575994;fp;2;fpid;1976181544
The good news is that you can completely remove Mac OS X reasonably painlessly, without disrupting your OS 9.1 setup. It just takes time, and it's a little fiddly. You'll also need to use ResEdit, but don't worry - it's not really a hack.

This link http://www.macandstuff.com/weblog/index.php?/weblog/removing-mac-os-x/ suggests the following pretty scenerio 

*Removing Mac OS X? Why would anybody want to do this?* Dont do it if you are not sure what you are doing. Mac OS X is a much more sophisticated and stable operating system than the OS 9. Oh, well, if you really want to here is the brief (and barbaric") procedure. Enjoy OS 9. 

The general process of uninstalling Mac OS X without erasing the volume is:

1. start OS 9

2. move to Trash: non-OS 9 Applications folder; System (not System folder"); Library; Users; and if visible: mach, mach_kernel, and mach.sym

3. find a utility that can locate and delete invisible files from the root level of the hard drive: .hiden, dev, usr, Network, etc, var, Volumes, private, .vol, bin, sbin, .DS_Store, cores, tmp, .Trashes

4. hold down the command key and options key at startup in OS 9 to rebuild the desktop

Important Note: If you are not sure about what all of this is, then DO NOT do it. :up: :up:


----------



## lorax297 (Jan 24, 2005)

OY. 
I could probably do the first two, but what utility would I need to get to remove the hidden files.
It's amazing how I could grow up surrounded by Apple computers, yet after three years in a Windows environment, I know just about everything about Windows and almost nothing about Macs.


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

One recommendation would be ResEdit: http://www.mac.org/utilities/resedit/ But, as warned, be careful!  Or, visit: http://www.resexcellence.com/support_files/resedit.shtml

As to your environment... just slooooooooooowly walk back over here, no sudden moves, and come back to the light. Sad what that Wintel world can do to a person...


----------



## emoxley (Jan 6, 2004)

lorax297...........Good for you!!!!!!!!!
OSX isn't all it's cracked up to be, is it? 
Get back to the more user friendly OS. You said it worked with other computers BETTER with OS 9..............This just tickles me to hear someone else say something like this. I've said it before......... I think OS 9 is much better than OSX. I've always LOVED macs, until OSX came along. OSX may be more stable, but so what! The difference in the user friendliness and compatability, is worth an occaisional crash. To ME, anyway. Good luck............


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

emoxley - just curious, if a person did want to acquire OS 9 for a new purchase, can such still be done? If so, are there any compatibility issues, software and/or hardware to be concerned about? Tell ya what, what about those that have good knowledge of both create a list or such to show the pros and cons of both OS's... would be interesting to see!


----------



## emoxley (Jan 6, 2004)

MSM Hobbes............
In the recent past, I've seen OS 9 (new) on eBay for sale. You can look there. May still be some. Shouldn't be hardware or software compatability issues, unless they are STRICTLY for OSX. Use to see some software that said OS 9 or OSX, for system requirements. Don't know about the newer stuff.
I don't know much about OSX. Everytime I try to mess with it some, on my friend's iBook, I get so aggrevated with it, I shut it off, and do something else. Wouldn't mind having a new mac with OSX, to learn more about it........... in stages. But would demand that OS 9 also be on it. Then if I get mad, and slam it in the floor, I won't feel bad about tearing up someone else's computer! 
I practically cussed out the editor of MacAddict magazine, because everything in there is now for OSX, and I asked him why. He said that EVERYBODY was going to OSX, and I called him a liar! I told him that after all these years (about 7-8, I think) of reading his magazine, I'd never buy and read another one. If they didn't show anymore concern for their loyal readers, than that, I didn't want anything else to do with them.
It would be an interesting list, to be sure. Maybe someone will do one, after reading your suggestion.


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

emoxley, thanks! Quick query - what makes you so frustrated about OS X?

As to MacAddict, like too many other magazines, I guess they like to ride or promote the latest greatest "fad", at the expense of prior subjects - subjects that may have been actually better than the newest, greatest, improved thing.


----------



## emoxley (Jan 6, 2004)

Can't find stuff as easily as you used to be able to. It's starting to bury stuff too deep, like windows has always done. There was other stuff too, but can't think what it was right now. Been awhile since I played with it. Out of sight............out of mind, kinda thing.

Edit:
Seems like some keyboard shortcuts have changed too. Again, can't think which ones right now...........


----------



## lorax297 (Jan 24, 2005)

I agree with the not being able to find stuff part. But I've spent most of my life using pre-Mac OS X systems, and when I installed OS X, I didn't know where to start. It was completely different from what I was used to with OS 9. Usually I'm pretty good with new OS', but not with this one.


----------



## MSY-Houston (Dec 5, 2004)

Actually, I felt that way about OSX at first. But as I've gotten to use it, in some ways, it is easier to find and/or organize documents. I love being able to quickly see where a file is buried within nested folders. The first version of OSX was painful. But with later upgrades, a lot of kinks were worked out.

Also, as someone who is the trouble-shooter for our office area, I can tell you that I am lovin' the fact that OSX doesn't crash like OS9. I used to have people hollering for me on a daily basis. Not so anymore. We've been running OSX Panther for over a year now, 15 users, and only my computer has had a serious issue--and I'll admit it, it was because of something doofus I did. 

The only reason I use OS9 now is for older programs that I use consistently (Adobe Streamline, etc.). Wish I could get rid of them--but I have to say that with the latest upgrades, even that operation has become smoother and more elegant.

Houston


----------



## lorax297 (Jan 24, 2005)

Yea, I guess. This is a little different because it's a school, and we received a large supply of Jaguar when it came out. Only one computer in the entire building has Panther, and it's the one I use regularly. The only reason I installed X 10.2.6 was to install an Airport card, but the computer wouldn't recognize it.


----------



## MSY-Houston (Dec 5, 2004)

You might need a firmware update. I'd also download, then install 10.3.7.

If you simply want to change your startup options to OS9, open System Preferences, select Startup Disk, highlight the Mac OS 9.2.2 folder and click on the Restart button.


----------

